# Hoteles 5 estrellas en Lima



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

DoctorZero said:


> Siguiendo con la lista:
> 
> Casa Andina Private Collection Miraflores
> 
> ...


Ha quedado muy bien; se nota la cuantiosa inversión.


----------



## the master (Feb 8, 2008)

muy buenos los edificios...


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

una fotito del otro lado del Casa Andina


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Ha sido remodelado??? No lo habia visto asi años atras. Ha quedado bonito con ese muro cortina de vidrio...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Ha quedado bonito el Casa Andina*

Está mejor que cuando era el Cesar´s... pero igualmente lo noto "muy frío"... es elegante,pero muy frío...


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

naths12 said:


> una fotito del otro lado del Casa Andina


Buena foto Naths. Es la primera donde se puede apreciar el logo en lo alto del edificio. Por otro lado, lo que se aprecia al lado izquierdo creo que es un auditorio que aún no han remodelado.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

DoctorZero said:


> Buena foto Naths. Es la primera donde se puede apreciar el logo en lo alto del edificio. Por otro lado, lo que se aprecia al lado izquierdo creo que es un auditorio que aún no han remodelado.


Supongo que lo remodelarán, ese era el antiguo centro de convenciones.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Me da risa que hay gente que le afecte el velatorio. Yo he pasado varias veces por ahi y en verdad ni cuenta, es más esa zona me parece la más bonita del malecón de Miraflores, es la parte más tranquila. A mi no me afecta los muertos en verdad y además ni siquiera lo ves del hotel.Y por último es un velatorio no un cementerio.



roberto_vp said:


> PD: Para los que saben mas de hoteles.. alguien sabe si en Lima tambien se esta dando la tendencia de los hoteles boutique? Estos hoteles si bien son mas pequeños tienen mucho estilo y originalidad y pueden dar un servicio mas personalizado al cliente.


He leído sobre varios proyectos para hoteles boutique. Es más, creo que ya hay un par inaugurados.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

J Block said:


> Supongo que lo remodelarán, ese era el antiguo centro de convenciones.


Eso es el centro de convenciones Maria Angola?


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ nop, es del Casa Andina.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El María Angola está a unas cuadras del Casa Andina, al frente del Hotel María Angola.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Una foto antigua del HOTEL COUNTRY CLUB*


----------

